# Holidaypictures from Zoo in Osnabrück (Germany)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

On 2008-07-24 we went to the Zoo in Osnabrück.
Hot weather and warm (26°C).
My husband made some pictures and Hiro visited Elmo.



























































































More at...
http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/ZooOsnabrCk240708

Info.. http://www.zoo-osnabrueck.de/


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love your zoo pictures...I just went to a zoo recently and my pictures stink! I was so disappointed, but I just can't get this camera to take clear pictures. I really wonder if something is wrong with it....I know I don't know how to use it very well, but it should at least be focused! (I have a canon 40D with a 28-135 IS lens..)
Anyway, your pictures are wonderful, as usual!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans,

Those photos are nothing less than spectacular. They're worthy of the National Geographic. I'm awed by his talent.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!! Those would make a great calendar.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Judy

My husband also is using a CANON 40D.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You always take the most amazing pictures. I wish I had a tenth of your talent.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

GREAT PHOTOS.......


----------

